

Sentient robots Not possible if you do the maths - kr4
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25560-sentient-robots-not-possible-if-you-do-the-maths.html#.U3JMayhLr8U

======
oxalo
I wonder if the paper addresses only classical computing and whether their
proof applies to quantum computing.

